# Crooked Virgina Senator Busted



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Sen Lucas, a and other low lifes finally got busted. Lucas is a known corrupt politicial and has been for years. She has had her dirty thumb into all kinds of nafarious activities for years, from Gambling, to bid rigging, and on and on. Finally her and some of her sick terrorist friends got busted for tearing down, and believe this, a Confederate Statute. God, I would love to she this dog do hard time.
I am sure the BLM leader of VA. Gov. Northam, will pardon her or get her off one way or the other.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

We even seen this covered here locally. I hope the charges stick this time. None of them follow the rule of law. Hopefully others are tired of covering for her.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It is a shame the statute did not land on top of her. It would have saved taxpayer money


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

tony pasley said:


> It is a shame the statute did not land on top of her. It would have saved taxpayer money


A shame it did not land on top of all the low life SOB's and Northham was not there with them. He is already having one of his Snowflake breakdowns over this. Seem the law as usual means nothing to these dirtbags.
I would love to see all of them do Hard Time. They deserve it, but you can Bet if they were tried and found guilty, Northam would pardon them.

*By the way, the Charges are Felonies! *Lucas is like a King Pin in the African Community of Portsmouth, and a long history of being involved in nefarious activities for years. People that know her say she is so crooked that when she dies, they will not be able to bury her, they will have to SCREW her into the Ground.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hopefully when her friends and supporters find out she has done NO good for her community they take steps to get rid of her. The local news stated she has support and friends in high places and it will be very hard to make the charges stick. The Feds are working to expand their net so maybe this time she will face justice. The same thing all over the country, the left does NO good for it's citizens and they get rich sucking the taxpayers dry. Why do these people continue to get votes? Tax payers of all demographics have to wake up!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

The Democrat voting block largely believes they are entitled, so it is not a huge mind leap for them to rationalize these things in the name of being “entitled”. Thus, they really don’t demonize anyone who is caught doing these things, as long as they are a Democrat. Do names like Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson come to mind? Sharpton is a proven con artist.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Just when you think it can not get worse or more insane. They now, because of the Riots, want to reduce the charge of Assaulting a Police Officer from a felony to a misdemeanor.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Just when you think it can not get worse or more insane. They now, because of the Riots, want to reduce the charge of Assaulting a Police Officer from a felony to a misdemeanor.


If that is the case then they should lower the standard for the police to use deadly force.

The asshole politicians that "consider" making assault on LEOs a misdemeanor should not get any security from those that they care so little about.

GW


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Sick of all of them. The GALL! Freaking animals are destroying NY and she is like so many of the BLM using their office to abuse the Power of the LAW!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, you could also say BLM is a terrorist organization. I see she's also learned to point with her left index finger when speaking in a directive manner, just like Stacy Abrams.

https://www.rga.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/24-stacey-abrams.w1200.h630.jpg

.....must be code for reparations, or something.....


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

They(left) are attempting to get a hold on Virginia and may have run into some people that will make them account for their corruption. We wish the people in Virginia God Speed. The left is getting a strangle hold and it may take some help to sift through the corruption. Good luck getting at Lucas she has been protected by many for years and it will take the FBI to get the facts out.
*James and others with their law suits are just another smoke screen to disarm America. Letting criminals go free and harming LE is just another way to destabilize society. Once they take over a city or metro area it dies on the vine. They do nothing for their citizens. 
*Many of us are sick of the likes of James and are done with letting them push their agenda. 
The sad thing these people and the leftist terrorist groups actually expect us to give in to them. They will not follow the rule of law. They have been pushing for decades their rule on the larger cities. No matter what you give them they will want more. The power struggle will not end well for many.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> If that is the case then they should lower the standard for the police to use deadly force.
> 
> The asshole politicians that "consider" making assault on LEOs a misdemeanor should not get any security from those that they care so little about.
> 
> GW


What this Country should do is treat them like the terrorist they are.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

They are of course now calling the Police Chieff Racist and have already relieved her of her duties. SOB's, every time they commit a crime, which is so common, they simply call everyone and every thing a racist and walk away.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Surprise, surprise. I am sorry to say this but I fear this will incite only more racial division. If they continue to drive home the mantra that racism exists, instead of trying to figure out how to make things work together, the divide will become greater. It’s inevitable and could end in an outright conflict between the races.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Jeb Stuart said:


> They are of course now calling the Police Chieff Racist and have already relieved her of her duties. SOB's, every time they commit a crime, which is so common, they simply call everyone and every thing a racist and walk away.


The insane are controlling the asylum, lol.

The prisoners are making the rules.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes, several states have essentially turned everything less than murder into an appearance ticket misdemeanor. There is no penalty for lawless behavior any longer, especially if you are one of the group who is discriminated against.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> Surprise, surprise. I am sorry to say this but I fear this will incite only more racial division. If they continue to drive home the mantra that racism exists, instead of trying to figure out how to make things work together, the divide will become greater. It's inevitable and could end in an outright conflict between the races.


I'm starting to racially profile people based on current violence or events


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> The old saying has foundation.
> 
> It's ok to
> 
> I'm starting to racially profile people based on current violence or events


You'd have to be completely ignorant to not do so given what has been going on in this country. I generally trust no one any more, and I think that attitude is becoming more and more widespread, and that is sad for all of us and this country.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> You'd have to be completely ignorant to not do so given what has been going on in this country. I generally trust no one any more, and that is sad for all of us.


MLK had the right idea. Non-violence. 
There's obviously outside intervention supporting this movement.
It's gonna backfire on the political field. Against the Dems. 
Innocent people of any political party are being victimized. 
People are fearful, that's a freedom everyone deserves.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm up in Rochester NY for a brief visit. 
It's crazy !!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

This is all playing for Trump. The Dems look like the Three Stooges by not trying to shut this crap down. Trump is being held back right now by his advisors so as not to look like a dictator, but wait till after the election. There will be a lot of ass kicking after Election Day.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> This is all playing for Trump. The Dems look like the Three Stooges by not trying to shut this crap down. Trump is being held back right now by his advisors so as not to look like a dictator, but wait till after the election. There will be a lot of ass kicking after Election Day.


I agree, I worry about the voting process, that's gonna be a big issue


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> I agree, I worry about the voting process, that's gonna be a big issue


Well, if the race is close, and it surely looks like it will be, I think both sides are going to make a huge issue out of the integrity of the process. We may not know anything for a month or possibly longer. But at that point Trump will have nothing to loose and I think a lot of Army Reserve and National Guard will be deployed to problem cities.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

RK3369 said:


> Well, if the race is close, and it surely looks like it will be, I think both sides are going to make a huge issue out of the integrity of the process. We may not know anything for a month or possibly longer. But at that point Trump will have nothing to loose and I think a lot of Army Reserve and National Guard will be deployed to problem cities.


*I agree both sides will have integrity issues with the election if we have one. This election will spark and ignite serious unrest. Groups like BLM and antifa are being used by the marxist to destabilize our nation. We have our politicians and the media to thank for all the lies pushed by Hollywood and the left. You are blind if you do not see what is coming. I would like to be wrong on this one but I see TOO many people supporting these leftist groups. They seem to be intent on destroying America by removing the Constitution. I would like to think more citizens would stand for our Constitution no matter what demographic you are. IMHO what matters is the Constitution!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

This is the result of the removal of personal responsibility from society.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

RK3369 said:


> This is the result of the removal of personal responsibility from society.


AGREE! Trophies for everyone. If you fail just blame someone else!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

rickclark28 said:


> AGREE! Trophies for everyone. If you fail just blame someone else!


It's always someone else's fault, don'tcha know!


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Forgot to update. She got off. She did what we all suspected. She used the very successful "Race Card".

Funny thing is, the Police Chief who ordered the arrest after doing a complete honest investigation in a Black Female with a great record of service throughout her years as a LE. Rose to the top and now ousted. Senator Lucas has been a Known Crook in Portsmouth for generations. A regular King Pin into all kinds of rackets. I guess the Chief could not be bought. Unlike the Judge.


----------

